# hitting the chicken with apple juice, and rub



## jerseyboy58 (Jun 8, 2013)

when smoking chicken thighs should you spray it with apple juice and if so how often? what kind of rub should I use to give the chicken a kick?


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 8, 2013)

If you want chicken with good flavor and a little "kick" then i'd recommend Tony C's spicy.... No it doesn't do anything for the bird to spritz or spray it, just season and cook 300-325 and you'll be good.   Brine if you want other flavor profiles but it's not necessary either.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh i had whole chicken on the brain.... thighs i like  smoke at 250 ish and sear at the end.   The spraying with juice still doesn't do anything.


----------



## jerseyboy58 (Jun 8, 2013)

for roughly how long?


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 8, 2013)

Chicken parts for the most part smoke at lower temps...letting it take on some flavor and go to 165 IT, then you can give it a good hot sear. 

If you can't give it quick hot sear then there's nothing wrong with taking it to 160 IT and then do a longer lower temp sear taking it to 165 IT (This is a good time to set the sauce when you're using BBQ sauce)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 8, 2013)

Have a good reliale thermometer you can calibrate, and re-calibrate before eche cook and take the Chicken to 165*F in th breast and Thighs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2013)

Go until the IT hits 165 then Crisp the skin on the Grill or in a 425-450*F Oven until the IT gets to 175-180*F. At 250*F you are looking at 2-3 hours for thighs...These are my GoTo Recipes for anything Poultry and is pretty spicy... The Rub has way less Salt than Commercial Rubs...JJ

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Starting Two Days out...

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

*Note if not using a Brine, add 1Tbs Kosher Salt.

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.


----------

